
History of a fake football team that fooled the NYT - dbuxton
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/16/sports/ncaafootball/the-41-season-at-plainfield-teachers-college-when-every-play-was-a-fake.html
======
jbuzbee
Reminds me of the "Best Seller" that didn't exist hoax that Jean Shepard (of A
Christmas Story) pulled off on the New York Times:

[http://www.jmarkpowell.com/the-bestseller-book-that-didnt-
ex...](http://www.jmarkpowell.com/the-bestseller-book-that-didnt-exist-how-
the-author-of-a-beloved-christmas-classic-pulled-off-the-hoax-of-the-century/)

------
nchelluri
I remember reading about this story in one of my favorite books growing up,
The Giant Book of Strange but True Sports Stories:
[http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Book-Strange-Sports-
Stories/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Giant-Book-Strange-Sports-
Stories/dp/0394932870) .

One of my favorite books. The stories are only a few pages of big text at max.
I've occasionally looked into some of the tales to see if there is truth to
them (particularly, the Slippery Rock one mentioned in this article) and I
have seen some evidence that the book ought not be taken as gospel. But I
think I kind of knew that as a kid, and loved it anyway.

